# For those who want more Ruby stories



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the latest antics of the incorrigible Ruby just could get her auctioned off to the highest bidder here. I should start by saying the furniture in the bedroom in question is from the eighties, the kind that sits slightly higher than the bed and wraps around the room. I'm sure you know the kind. It's ivory mica and serviceable but I hate it.

Well as of this morning I'm not sure whether I hate the furniture or Ms. Tuesday more. Sometime during the middle of the night she managed to walk across the headboard, to the attached dresser. There, resting after a late night of dematting, was a comb, pair of scissors and my relatively new and very expensive glasses. 

You know the next chapter of this story. My easily bored and extremely costly little girl brought her booty back into bed, determined to reconfigure the once attractive frames. Even though I didn't close my eyes till sometime after 1:30, fortuitously I awoke early, for which I am ever grateful. Though the frames are no longer fit for human wear, the lenses appear to have been spared. So, if I'm lucky enough to find the same frames again, new glasses should only cost me about $350.

If I start adding up the costs of fixing my almost new Dyson, replacing a brand new camcorder, several pair of shoes and all the things that escape me at the moment, I'm sure it would cover the cost of another havanese.

Okay, who wants to start the bidding?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think we need pictures if we are going to present any reasonable bids Geri!!! 

but yes, I still think I would take her....


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll start the bidding at $10.00. I hope that isn't an insult. After all, it is a pre-photo bid.

I have electrical tape on the end of my reading glasses where Lilly chewed them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You might get your photos earlier than intended. She was to go to the groomer tomorrow but I think I may have to apply that cost to the replacement glasses. So, she'll likely not look as good as she would have, done by the pros, but . . .


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll throw in a bid- I couldn't be more inconvenienced anyway! I'M A SUCKER FOR THE CUTE ONES !
My little tazmanian devil boy sounds like her perfect match. I have gone through more bitter apple than I can believe. At least she's not a poo eater too like my ruffian .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh they do get into everything!!!!! I try to keep things up high, if they want it.....Part goat in their DNA. Yes pictures.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Geri, that little girl is such a rascal! Good thing she is such a beauty!

The glasses story reminds me of Ivy's dog Gryff, who ate 3 pairs of her husband's expensive eyeglasses!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I need to raise the bidding sight unseen to $20.00 just in case you take the best offer and run.

oh wait, DH just patched the (then new) french doors chewed by each of the boys during their respective puppy-hoods. I may have to wait for pictures after all....LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> I need to raise the bidding sight unseen to $20.00 just in case you take the best offer and run.
> 
> oh wait, DH just patched the (then new) french doors chewed by each of the boys during their respective puppy-hoods. I may have to wait for pictures after all....LOL


 She is the tasmanian devil, but sweet as can be, and she loves to snuggle. I bet she's cute too, if I can ever see her face.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh gosh, I already have a glasses destroyer - don't need another!! Fortunately, my optometrist's office was able to just replace the earpieces (not a perfect match but free!) so not as bad as Ruby's handiwork! I don't think Abby has destroyed anything since she was two so things should to get better for you.

I've changed my mind - I'll raise the bid to $25!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda has chewed up 1 pair of glasses twice...the last time the nosepiece was so mangled the ladies at the eyeglass store just shook their heads. They said they were replacing all my parts with bacon flavored ones! They tell me that some folks are in weekly with mangled glasses. Their favorite saying is "we love them dawgs!" (we are in south GA, mind you!). 

Panda has eaten shoes, chewed up cords on the vacuum, lamp, air cleaner (replacement plugs installed by the electrician was nearly $100) and I still wouldn't take anything for her....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

$50!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

$55


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Panda has chewed up 1 pair of glasses twice...the last time the nose piece was so mangled the ladies at the eyeglass store just shook their heads. They said they were replacing all my parts with bacon flavored ones! They tell me that some folks are in weekly with mangled glasses. Their favorite saying is "we love them dawgs!" (we are in south GA, mind you!).
> 
> Panda has eaten shoes, chewed up cords on the vacuum, lamp, air cleaner (replacement plugs installed by the electrician was nearly $100) and I still wouldn't take anything for her....


My troops just came running over to see why I was LOL. I bet my opticians love dawgs too. It's one of my scheduled stops today


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

$200.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

$250, but you have to "donate" half to HRI (in exchange for another baby, of course....you'll be heartbroken after Miss Ruby is gone!)

I've "broken" some serious chewers, and I'm sure I can "break" her, as well.

Of course, I have lost a number of things along the way....

2 leather sofas
1 fabric sofa
2 "back" cushions off another sofa
4 throw pillows
6 dog beds
A kitchen table (yes, the whole thing)
2 pair of $150 sunglasses
The power cord to my laptop
Power cord to DH's iPhone
3 pair of (expensive) shoes
Enough socks and underwear to supply a small country
1 metal dog crate (not a joke)
A section of my hardwood floor (also not a joke)
The plumbing to 1 toilet (again, not a joke)

So. Finally, I am victorious! We are ALL now trained to only chew on appropriate chew toys. I'm telling you, I can take on the best of them!


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Wow Kudo------that's all I can think to say. What are your techniques????
Suzy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I suspect the bids might go up tomorrow. I'm taking her in at 11 for her very first professional grooming. Of course they'll have some serious dematting to do, even though I try to keep up with it. When I post the picture, I'll also post a photo of all the hair I've gotten off the dogs in just a couple of days. Astounding! I can't wait to see if Miss Thang has a face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

before and after please of miss thang! $255.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Missy said:


> before and after please of miss thang! $255.


If before and after photos are included, that definitely ups the ante. $275.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> $250, but you have to "donate" half to HRI (in exchange for another baby, of course....you'll be heartbroken after Miss Ruby is gone!)
> 
> I've "broken" some serious chewers, and I'm sure I can "break" her, as well.
> 
> ...


OMG, you have more to complain about than I do.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

$280. 

I'm beginning to think Lilly is a saint!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Trying to think of an appropriate bid..:biggrin1 I will offer to top the best bid Geri, just call me when it comes in! (I got dibs on this girls ) A more appropriate name for Ms Tuesday might be The Exterminator...Miss Thang is good too. See you soon Ruby, you are mine! Hugs Flynn


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I just caught Rikky in the process of cleaning off the end table in the den. Luckily, my glasses were with me! He only got the tv remote.  No matter what...they're so loveable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok this is getting to be some serious bidding. $285, but we need more details on her sweetness. LOL

since this has become a chewing thread, I have to share a story some of you may remember from when Cash was a baby brat. we often would find Cash under a wicker chair in our sunroom/now dog room. we didn't think anything of it, as he would come right out eager to play and he looked so cute under there, just a bushy tail showing.

Well one day we found him lying in the middle of the floor chewing what looked like a big bully stick, but we hadn't given him a bully stick. pick it up and it is a wooden dowel
after wracking our brains, DH turned the said chair over... and sure enough just like a little beaver, he had knawwed one side, and then the other of the dowel that support the seat over a couple of weeks to a month. 

so yes, I can handle Ruby!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh ya.....

Add to list:

3 remotes (forgot all about those)
1.5 wicker chairs
2 cushions for above mentioned wicker chairs
1 aluminum frame to sliding glass door (she really, really wanted out)
1 duvet (well, just the corner, but it was rendered unusable)



This obviously wasn't all caused by one dog. Bandit has been horribly destructive, but at least he's small. It's the large terriers that have done the big damage.

All of the "normal" remedies have been completely useless. Bitter apple, jalapeno juice, hot sauce (that stuff stains by the way), nothing. We broke every last one of them by being EXTREMELY diligent in watching what they were doing, leaving them either in a very bare room or a crate when we were gone, and "trading" inappropriate chewing items for appropriate chewing items. Eventually they all got the picture.

Oh, um... $287


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys have me LOL. Now I feel like a wuss (sp?). Ruby did try to chew the glass base of my dining room table. She also managed to get through the gate I've used for all the others to block them from the living room/dining room.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

kudo2u said:


> $250, but you have to "donate" half to HRI (in exchange for another baby, of course....you'll be heartbroken after Miss Ruby is gone!)
> 
> I've "broken" some serious chewers, and I'm sure I can "break" her, as well.
> 
> ...


Was this all done by a Havanese? A herd of Havs? or ??? Good grief! Wow, now I am wondering what is wrong with my boy. He did chew up his sherpa/fleece (that white fluffy stuff) crate pad - opened the zipper and tore out the foam rubber, chewed up a couple plug-in ends of cords, chewed up his first dog bed - he used to really go after zippers, chewed out several teeth of the zipper of a sweatshirt while I was wearing it, ate the end off my granddaughter's binky, chewed up their slinkys and still chews up any paper that he gets hold of. And still eats poop if given the chance!  But he has left the furniture, shoes, glasses, etc. alone. And I hope I didn't speak too soon!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhhh...OUCH $$, maybe she should be renamed Ruby Mischief . Maybe she thought she could adjust them for you and was just being helpful?? LOL

Gotta love em'


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Was this all done by a Havanese? A herd of Havs? or ??? Good grief! Wow, now I am wondering what is wrong with my boy. He did chew up his sherpa/fleece (that white fluffy stuff) crate pad - opened the zipper and tore out the foam rubber, chewed up a couple plug-in ends of cords, chewed up his first dog bed - he used to really go after zippers, chewed out several teeth of the zipper of a sweatshirt while I was wearing it, ate the end off my granddaughter's binky, chewed up their slinkys and still chews up any paper that he gets hold of. And still eats poop if given the chance!  But he has left the furniture, shoes, glasses, etc. alone. And I hope I didn't speak too soon!!


The pillows, duvet, dog beds, one sofa (the cloth one), shoes, one wicker chair, sunglasses, cords, socks, underwear and two remotes were Bandit.

The larger items - kitchen table, two leather sofas, the other wicker chair, frame to the sliding door, plumbing,dog crate, and hardwood floor were all larger dogs. One was a rottie mix we fostered for about 6 months. The other two were staffordshire terriers. Man do they have some powerful jaws!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*The Before --*

This is a crappy photo, a still from a very quick video take indoors tonight in terrible lighting, but you can see what I mean. She's a mop.
​
I promise I'll take another before tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Geri!!! She is such a doll all grown up!!!! Such a cute little trouble maker. It seems like yesterday she was so tiny.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Oh Geri!!! She is such a doll all grown up!!!! Such a cute little trouble maker. It seems like yesterday she was so tiny.


I know, it's like kids on fast forward.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You can't tell her coloring at all from that photo. She's very red on her back, especially when you see her indoors. Outdoors she looks like a mixture of red and a soft apricot/peach. I'm looking forward to seeing her myself when she has a face. I'm not sure she's seen me in months. Could be a shock for her . . . and me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is a 'mop' that I would love to have. Her coat looks beautiful so you are not getting a puppy cut are you? Send her here because DH has a pair of glasses that I will let her have.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Now that is a 'mop' that I would love to have. Her coat looks beautiful so you are not getting a puppy cut are you? Send her here because DH has a pair of glasses that I will let her have.


My request is going to be for full coat, though I'm sure they'll have cutting to do on matts I just can't get out. She does have the silkiest coat of the most beautiful colors. Hopefully tomorrow I'll actually know what she looks like.

I should send her to you. She would be gorgeous then and perfectly groomed all the time..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

$500 if you don't get her trimmed!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

She is beautiful!! $510 with the right to withdraw if I don't like her hair cut.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, Send her to Dale, she can untangle anything/any dog! She is so patient and I can go over and help. We will send her back when she is finished, I promise..I do!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*She Does Have A Face . . .*

Son-of-a-gun, she does have a face. You're not seeing the color right even in these photos (she's much more red), but here's the quite grown up Ruby Tuesday. Drum roll please . . . . . . . .


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

And what a beautiful little face!! She appears to know she is hot. I know she wants to come to Ga for a vacation and Cicero would be thrilled. She really is darling!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

How can you expect us to believe that such a beautiful girl is anything less than perfectly behaved? She really is gorgeous.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually, I had to go back and look at her pics again and it does look like she's mastered the look of "I didn't do anything. It wasn't me. I've just been sitting here the whole time."


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

$2000 and not a penny less!!! She can chew through my entire house with a face and coat like that.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I discovered on my way out to the groomer that my perfectly behaved, beautiful little girl added to her booty. I noticed she had chewed her way clear through one of those decorative boxes. You know the kind, I have (had) three stacked on top of each other on the bottom shelf of a demilune table in my entry foyer, the fabric wrapped variety with ribbon accents and tidy little bows for no purpose whatsoever, other than to look beautiful. My little darling *ate all the way through a part of the front of the box and was apparently working on the bow.* She's a very lucky girl that we were late to our appointment.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a gorgeous little munchster, though! Love her coat!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I must admit she does have a gorgeous coat. The color is striking and it's so silky soft. The funny thing is, I really thought there was something wrong with her coat when I first got her. The weight of her tail almost made her look bald where it rested and her head hair was so flat. She has grown into a beautiful redhead, sort of like Scarlett O'Hara, which is what I probably should have called her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Son-of-a-gun, she does have a face. You're not seeing the color right even in these photos (she's much more red), but here's the quite grown up Ruby Tuesday. Drum roll please . . . . . . . .


She's GORGEOUS, Geri!

Kodi was a terrible chewer too. He's still not safe with some things. (especially throw pillows... every single one has a corner ripped open where he has pulled stuffing out. He goes at it with surgical precision... it's all about removing the stuffing!) But at least he's stopped chewing other stuff. I just refuse to buy any more throw pillows until this stage is COMPLETELY over.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe you havn't accepted my bid yet Geri!!!! ok $2001. LOL think maybe she wants you do redecorate?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, she is absolutelllllly precious! Don't forget my offer, to top any bid...(sorry Missy, I called dibs on that one). Love love love her. I guess she thinks bows are hers!! Geri, with such a little beauty there why would you have a BOX with bows on it... Obviously you meant them for Ruby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Karen. I'm sort of surprised at just how beautiful she is. I'm used to seeing the mop. Missy, you could be right. She probably does want to help me redecorate. Problem is, when she finishes with me there's no money left for anything else.

Oh, and the offer is really good. Especially with the extra dollar. Would it be okay with you if I keep it as a standing offer . . . till the next time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She looks precious as a mop and as a diva-dog  And her coat is just gorgeous I love all of the dimensional color...very pretty.

You can't say she's lacking in personality and charm, that's for sure!! Maybe you should've named her Hurricane Ruby!! ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The pictures were worth waiting for. Ruby is so beautiful, I love her expression. I think you know she is priceless. I still can't get over how fast they grow up.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally managed to get a still from a quick video I took of her going in. She flatly refused to look at me but you can really see from this shot just how red her coat was. I think they took some off. I also incuded one from the car ride home. They're not great shots, just stills pulled from the video.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh! She is a looker!!!

Hmm... I might just have to up my bid, after seeing those snapshots!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, she is gorgeous! Would love to see her in the 'real'. I am sure you have said somewhere, but could you please humor me and tell me what her coloring is called?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous! Would love to see her in the 'real'. I am sure you have said somewhere, but could you please humor me and tell me what her coloring is called?


She's a red sable. I took a couple of quick videos on the way to and from the grooming. As soon as they're loaded on YouTube I'll put them up here.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Video just after grooming*

Here's a really quick video of my brand new big girl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Thanks Karen. I'm sort of surprised at just how beautiful she is. I'm used to seeing the mop. Missy, you could be right. She probably does want to help me redecorate. Problem is, when she finishes with me there's no money left for anything else.
> 
> Oh, and the offer is really good. Especially with the extra dollar. Would it be okay with you if I keep it as a standing offer . . . till the next time.


What, are you going soft now that you can see those beautiful "it wasn't me, had to be my brothers!" eyes?<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You know, Geri, I think you're making up stories about her. I CAN'T BELIEVE that that sweet, innocent little face could cause all the mischief and mayhem!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree with you Karen. She does look innocent. It's probably her best defense. It's really hard not go soft when you look into those limpid pools that whisper "I really didn't do it. I was sleeping when it happened. Maybe I was sleep chewing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, at least she has personality to go with those looks! Though I am also wondering if you are embellishing her mischievous acts just a tad?? (just kidding!!!) Do you have any idea from her breeder if she will hang onto most of her color? That would be wonderful - as I said before, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, at least she has personality to go with those looks! Though I am also wondering if you are embellishing her mischievous acts just a tad?? (just kidding!!!) Do you have any idea from her breeder if she will hang onto most of her color? That would be wonderful - as I said before, absolutely gorgeous.


I was looking at that hav colours of the rainbow site and they say that the reds usually do retain much of their color. That was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I love Ruby's coloring it seems only the face changed. She is sooo beautiful and has great eyes. It is hard to imagine she is the trouble maker in your house.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Geri, but the next time you complain. I am taking the ferry right to your door, check in hand, and collecting that little gem. She couldn't possibly do any harm.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy cow, I can't believe that's the same little girl we picked up at the airport. She is a beauty.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

With a girl that gorgeous, she should be allowed to do anything she pleases!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Holy cow, I can't believe that's the same little girl we picked up at the airport. She is a beauty.


Hard to believe, isn't it. I can't believe she's so grown up.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie said:


> With a girl that gorgeous, she should be allowed to do anything she pleases!!!


Funny Kathie, that's precisely how she feels.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I personally don't believe she did it, it was the boys.. Redheads get blamed for everything, I know!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Funny Kathie, that's precisely how she feels.


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Geri, she is absolutelllllly precious! Don't forget my offer, to top any bid...(sorry Missy, I called dibs on that one). Love love love her. I guess she thinks bows are hers!! Geri, with such a little beauty there why would you have a BOX with bows on it... Obviously you meant them for Ruby.


$5000.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, Flynn, Lillies mom, you may have to go back and check some old threads when Ruby first came home...I think I had dibs really early on.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooh, this is getting interesting. BTW, just a note. My little tomboy managed to work out her cute little pink ribbon. By last night it was drooping off to the side, looking quite drunk and by bedtime her eyes disappeared under the fringe yet again.


----------



## JOYASEDA (Aug 15, 2009)

$2000.00 to priceless would be more like it. She is trying to ingest your DNA to make you her own.:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

she is a tribute to her name Geri! but at least we have heard no more stories of your boys getting away. she is keeping them close by undoubtledly infatuated.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Missy said:


> Hmmmm, Flynn, Lillies mom, you may have to go back and check some old threads when Ruby first came home...I think I had dibs really early on.


I quote...."NO MISSY, NO"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, thank God, after the umpteenth fix (by adding a double fence at the back of the house), the mostly middle of the night romps have stopped. It made my yard look awful and I hate it but it's small price to pay for peace of mind. And the problem was, Ms. Tuesday seemed to have inherited an explorer gene as well, so she took off with Milo twice before this hopefully final fix. I'm almost afraid to say it out loud, but it's been months since I've had to drive around at midnight. Shhh, let's not remind them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Flynn if little Ruby were not so happily homed and Geri was not just fooling with us...this one may actually be a YES, Missy YES. ruby and I have a little karmic connection.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Oooh, this is getting interesting. BTW, just a note. My little tomboy managed to work out her cute little pink ribbon. By last night it was drooping off to the side, looking quite drunk and by bedtime her eyes disappeared under the fringe yet again.


That reminds me of - When we are in the car, Lilly sits in my lap in the passenger side (I have good reasons for not having a "car seat" at the moment and there are always 2 people in the car). She always ends up stretching across the arm rest to wrap my husbands arm in her paws and she rests her head on his arm. When she does this, all I can think is that she looks like a "floosie" from an old western movie. It's the cutest thing.


----------

